# My hedgehog is being MEAN!



## ap0226 (May 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here [just registered today]. & I'm also a new hedgehog owner. I have a 10wk old hedgehog named Keoki, I got him 4 weeks ago. Since he's been home, he's been really tame. Occasional hisses but nothing out of the ordinary. Yesterday I took him out for some afternoon playtime & he was fine. He was only out for maybe 15 minutes then he went back to his cage until I woke him at around 9:00pm, which is pretty much a routine by now. WELL..he seemed fine but when I put him on my bed he was acting different. He wouldn't let me touch him, he kept hissing & jumping at me & running away trying to hide. I wrapped him up & put him on my chest & he was fine but when I put him down, he went crazy again. & he kept putting his head down against his chest. Like balling up but while standing..? Anyways, I bathed him & tried calming him down for another 15 minutes until finally putting him in his cage. He ate, drank & ran all night as usual. Everything seemed okay so I just figured he was having a bad day. Today I took him out at around 3:00pm & he napped on my chest & behaved normally, even while loose on the bed. I was really happy...but then I took him out at 9:00 & he was acting crazy again  But when I put him on me, he seems fine. But once i put him down, he goes crazy jumping at me & stuff! I don't know what's up with him..I'm getting worried. It's 2:00am & I can hear him running on his wheel, he's been on it for about 2 hours which is long for him because he usually runs in 20 minute spurts. Can someone please give me some advice on what might be going on?? P.S. He's been quilling for about 3 weeks but he hasn't acted this way before yesterday.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He'es probably just reached the grumpy stage of quilling. They don't always get grumpy as soon as it starts and some don't even get grumpy. Just handle him gently until it's over.


----------



## ap0226 (May 11, 2010)

Okay, thanks, that's what I'm hoping it is. I went up to his cage last night while he was running & talked to him & he came right up to me like nothing happened earlier in the day. LOL. It doesn't seem like anything is bothering him, but I'll still keep an eye out for anything unusual. Thanks so much


----------

